# Any way to root an Allview a4all?



## gotroot? (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello everyone!

New to the forums. I've got an Allview a4all and I want to root it because it comes with too much junk aplications by default and low flash storage. I honestly hate the fact that they limit the access to your OWN device that YOU purchased.

I searched online for info on how to do it but didn't find nothing relevant for my model so I'm trying here since wikipedia listed this website as a top one for android rooting.
If it helps, my telephone runs Android version: 2.3.6

Thanks in advance!


----------

